# Cleaning steam generator/ advice, tips



## officialvin (Jun 11, 2010)

I received a call from a HO today that they want their steam generator cleaned in the shower, it was installed at least 3 years ago and they have some pretty Nasty well water. Any tips? I have never had to clean/ descale one before.
Thanks


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

officialvin said:


> I received a call from a HO today that they want their steam generator cleaned in the shower, it was installed at least 3 years ago and they have some pretty Nasty well water. Any tips? I have never had to clean/ descale one before.
> Thanks


Maybe you should try contacting the manufacturer.


----------



## Legacy (Jan 13, 2014)

Ive done this before. I shut off the water supply and drain the tank. Once empty I pull the brass tee off the top (thermasol steamers) fill with water/CLR (50/50) and let sit for about 10-15mins. I will then induce a power flush cycle, either manually or electronically via the touch pad, until most of the green water has come out of the steam head.

After re-assembling the water supply to the unit, I turn it on and let it run on high for 5mins. There will be some funky stuff coming out, but just keep it steaming until its clear.

Power flush again for 2-3 mins to clear out residual depoits and then return the unit to service.

It works pretty good and the elements seem to last a fair bit longer because of it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

You should also at that time replace the pressure safety valve. Be advised that it is not a regulat T&P valve like found on a W/H, but rather it's a special steam relief valve set at 15 psi. {But by all means, replace the steam safety valve with an identical steam safety valve that your customer's unit has}


----------

